

The Economic Case for a Universal Basic Income - whatupdave
http://www.economonitor.com/dolanecon/2014/01/03/the-economic-case-for-a-universal-basic-income/

======
toddsampson
To put 2,500 Swiss francs in context see:
[http://www.gadling.com/2012/04/16/welcome-to-zurich-home-
of-...](http://www.gadling.com/2012/04/16/welcome-to-zurich-home-of-
the-12-big-mac-meal/)

~~~
tarblog
I'm a bit surprised that I'd never heard of this before. That is an impressive
exchange rate.

